# Baits Baits and more Baits



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi guys im just wondering what everyone uses


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi JasonMAN. I normaly use SP's and HB's coz I get to the water on my motorbike. If I take the car I sometimes use live bait from a cast net or just grab some bait from the servo on the way there. So for me it's more all the above


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcqcYx0AABtXgAASQOUQ4BgAP+/+ICAAiCtEybUYgbUHqNNPUBoJoAU000BgEWoHgwEMi1j0gJty2rofDOrowZbJrfDKAqfJYmqZCAhmelKqT/MsdWFD6sT5cCPFXGe+8YAOmkULbRq2DDIWcDDmYtMO6qICztp2hcJEsUtkHwB9i1oOBEpTSEFu3JjkIgZ4ea3WlRmvQw9uwH8XckU4UJDKnGMd


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Much the same as Red.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

All of the above.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

same, all of em...


----------



## Last-One (Jan 15, 2007)

I mostly use bait, but I sometimes use berkley gulps if the bait is not doing too well.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

all of the above... 8)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Never taken anything other than HBs and SPs out on the yak.

Too much ****ing about for me.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

All of the above.

JT


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I know it seems a bit soppy.... but I normally start out with my favorite hard bodied lure, and keep the same one on, even if it does not get any hits. Silly thing is, I have a pretty good selection of other good hard bodies lures aboard, but get it into my head..... this one is the one! Then just keep on trolling on..... sometimes use another rig with a popper and cast for a bit. Sometimes a metal slice. End up trolling again.

I get a fish about every alternate trip..... and usually a nice one at that....the really huge photogenic ones, as you all know, I muff up the last bit, and the fish swims off, leaving me mouthing off loudly, but where no one can hear me......hopefully.

One day I will get some gar fish, and offer those up on a big skirted lure, I got when I bought a rod combo last year. Unused (lure that is) at this stage.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

